# classical music of renaissance for small happening (party) tonight i invited friends



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I invited people tonight my friends there numerous so i pick the top qualty people for this happening, i wont to put them some classical but what should we lisen probably some Solage maybe even if it's not renaissance and after a top classical composer of franco flemish school.

I will order a pizza x-large all dress it gonna cost me a lot i will be broke, but money dosen mather, if im poor after so be it, money is not a value or a way so see valor in a man , money is an attribut anyone can have some and be a scrooge but you know what i resent people that are filthy rich see a guy he has no leg in late october no shirt only short , is weelchair stolen , im not rich but i gave him like 5-10$ i dont recall than i wonder why are these people hearning like 100$ an hour dont give the unlucky one 10$ or 20$, how come i have to do this, this make me have an heart ache.

But sadely the best value empathy is not that poppular altruism either, people are cheaps even when there rich what kind of sick world we live in.

:tiphat:


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

I hope you know the crew you're dealing with. I don't think Franco-Flemish polyphony is what most people expect to hear at a house party.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

You didn't invite any of us, I imagine.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> You didn't invite any of us, I imagine.


Our invites got lost in the post .


----------

